
Will Classical Music Survive the Future? - carpdiem
http://www.intellectualpornography.com/2010/01/one-oclock-daily-will-classical-music-survive-the-future.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
As a dedicated concert goer I can tell you that the difference between a
recording and a live performance is enormous. There is a sense of excitement
and danger about a liver performance, a rough edge that never appears in a
recording.

It's the difference between television and the cinema, or a driving game and
driving for real.

Perhaps it's less true for orchestras, but I have exquisite recordings of
chamber music, and I will _still_ pay to go to live performances.

It's different.

~~~
joubert
Agreed.

Have you seen the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall?
<http://dch.berliner-philharmoniker.de/>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Bookmarked - thank you.

------
teeja
Will Michelangelo's David survive the future?

Oh you mean the Classical Music _business_. Yeah, it will, because as
RiderOfGiraffes says, no recording can capture the ambiance or immediacy of
live performance. On top of that, few great concerts are recorded. They could
fix that if they wanted to: you can go to archive.org and get decades of
Grateful Dead concerts.

Will the diamond-encrusted concert halls with their $150 tickets to hear old
warhorses over and over survive? No. At least, not if the middle-class keeps
getting decimated by our Great Leaders.

